# 3 keepers - and Storm!



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I felt like showing off a bit. 

Fantasia's Gaia | 24.04.13 | Siamese










Fantasia's Happy | 03.05.13 | Bone*










Fantasia's Harmony | 03.05.13 | Bone*










This is really embarassing... I just realised earlier tonight that I hadn't taken any pictures of Storm at all. He's been living here for almost 2 months. So I went ahead and got some!

Kasse's Storm | 17.02.13 | Blue


















_
*Bone: I think that's what some of you call Cream, or Black Eyed Cream? Not sure... But here we call it Bone._


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes you're right, we call bone cream, only it isn't really, more of an off white. I really like the colour of yours, Happy is a lovely shade.

I think creams would be nicer if they were more the shade of the guinea pigs. My wife had some years ago, Buff was another lovely colour.


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

They are just so beautiful! I love that Siamese <3


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Really like your bones! May have to consider that as a goal to work towards later.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

mousefan said:


> They are just so beautiful! I love that Siamese <3


Thank you, I'm also very proud of her.  The three girls are bred here. She started some very obvious pointing much earlier than I've had before.



NikiP said:


> Really like your bones! May have to consider that as a goal to work towards later.


Yes! I love Bone as well. These two are my first ever Bone, and I'm so happy with the result.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Eee, I love you're mice, the siamese is especially beautiful!


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

They are beautiful, loving the huge ears


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

they are absolutely lovely good luck with them.


----------

